# C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We have just completed our prototype C2 QuickFlow manifold, and thought that we would share some sneak peeks.
*$699*
























_Modified by C2Motorsports at 4:50 PM 5-6-2005_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:37 PM 6-23-2005_


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Looks real nice. Do you have any pictures of the internal runners? And of course any price estimate?


----------



## GaylordFowker (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (VRQUICK)*

Any dynos? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (GaylordFowker)*

are you making a 1.8t version /w driver side tb?


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (the4ork)*

damn im game... how much?


----------



## animal1 (Nov 28, 2003)

can you get this along with kinetics kit or would you have to order them seperate.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (animal1)*

c'mon fool cough up the price


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

ANY price is worth it on a VRT
The size of the plenum and the lenght of the runner will make your VRT
1:More driveable 
2:0 to little loss of TQ @ 3800ish rpm from better respons with the shorter boost pipe routing to the throttle body
3:And you will get the power were a VR + o2J or 02a box wants it it = 4000-7000rpm of crazy hp and hitting tq peak at every hear shift.
i made a solid 15-35hp on the same boost level (15psi) ...shorty vs stock plenum
C2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

what's the price on this bad boy?


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

what kind of price will we be looking at?
any dyno numbers yet?


_Modified by sinisterh22a at 3:43 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Sent IM...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (vtgolf)*

looking good chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

I can do some CFD on that if you're curious if all cylinders are seeing equal flows with that shape. Though it does look pretty large. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## Trevahhhh (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_will u be making this for the vr6?

looks like 6 runners to me


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Trevahhhh)*

Chris you can just ship that right up to my house. 
Looks great!


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (J Dubya)*

i liek it.
looks hand made, looks great.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (D Wiz)*

IMs returned
I will take some pictures of the radius runners and post updated pics.
Marty: thanks for the offer, I may take you up on your offer if my local contact falls through.

C2


----------



## VeDubgtiVR6 (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Awesome, may need one of those for the S/C


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*








Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Rippinralf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (tekstepvr6)*

price and more pics please


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (eviljettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eviljettavr6* »_price and more pics please 




























_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:06 PM 5-8-2005_


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

man that is awesome...makes me wish i still had my turbo!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Gavster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gavster* »_man that is awesome...makes me wish i still had my turbo!

These also make GREAT coffee table conversation pieces









C2


----------



## BigDaddyCW (Apr 4, 2000)

The pics look awesome Chris!


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

looks great what's the price for the mani


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Will this fit into a Corrado SLC?


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Anyone want to buy a VGI?


----------



## Vr6Fidelity (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (mikebobelak)*

Curious, what is the price? I would like one for the right amount. looks very high quality. Hopefully WAAAYY less than Schimels diamond encrusted cast intake.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Vr6Fidelity)*

i can see it as a nice piece.
they used the entire lower intake it seems.
the thing is bent out of sheet metal, probably on a brake.
deffinatly saved labor on this as opposed to the "other" ways of doing it.


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (speed51133!)*


_Quote »_will u be making this for the vr6?


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (.:VRT:.)*

I am also curious about what kind of price it would be.


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (TnT2theMax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TnT2theMax* »_I am also curious about what kind of price it would be.

$699 area. think i might add this to my list of parts i am getting from c2








~Andrew


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Pimpalicious316)*

what is the dimensions of this thing? i don't have too much room as it is between my stock mani and radiator...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_what is the dimensions of this thing? i don't have too much room as it is between my stock mani and radiator... 

Which dimensions would you like me to provide?
Measurements off of the OEM lower? Height? Width? Depth?
C2


----------



## GTTechnics (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

any plans to make an a/w intercooler kit for this with options for your supercharger kits or the kinetic turbo kit? (I can dream right?







)


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

Man that looks awesome. Will they work with aftermarket fuel rails?


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_Will this fit into a Corrado SLC?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.0-16v-scirocco (Nov 21, 2002)

when can i send the money for one?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTTechnics* »_any plans to make an a/w intercooler kit for this with options for your supercharger kits or the kinetic turbo kit? (I can dream right?







)

This C2 QuickFlow can be used with a variety of Turbo setups. EIP, Kinetic, ATP, or the DIY kits.

_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Man that looks awesome. Will they work with aftermarket fuel rails?

Jason, yes it will work with either the stock OEM fuel rail, or aftermarket fuel rails.

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0-16v-scirocco* »_when can i send the money for one?

Give us a call to order one. We are putting 10 of these into production next week. Should be ready to ship in 3-5 weeks.
Application: OBDI or OBDII
TB: driver's or passenger's side 

Chris
C2

_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:17 PM 5-10-2005_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:21 PM 5-10-2005_


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

But......... will it work on a corrado frame? The ATP version does not fit thats why I ask


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_But......... will it work on a corrado frame? The ATP version does not fit thats why I ask









werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

ATP makes a short runner intake manifold?


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (.:VRT:.)*

They did, but not anymore. I have seen a few on here for sale in the past few months. It doesnt fit the Corrado however. That is why I'm interested to see if this piece will fit a Corrado or not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (benzivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *benzivr6* »_But......... will it work on a corrado frame? The ATP version does not fit thats why I ask









I will try to find a local Corrado owner to test fit this item to so that I may report back to this thread.
Chris
C2


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

I would say mail one up to me. . . my car is apart for polishing so it would be easy to put it on . . . . but, I have the Passat rad support in my Corrado so the radiator is flat and not angled so it probably would not be a fair test.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Looks great! leave it to C2 to bring another quality VR6 part to the table!


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Which dimensions would you like me to provide?
Measurements off of the OEM lower? Height? Width? Depth?
C2

Depth is my main concern. Need to know if i have to drop my radiator down and push it forward


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_
Depth is my main concern. Need to know if i have to drop my radiator down and push it forward

NA or Euro Rad support?

C2


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_NA or Euro Rad support?

C2

mk2 gti with rallye rad support


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (homeless)*

corrado fit and price, por favor!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Any interest in having these powdercoated to color choice? Or is the polished aluminum good?
C2


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

powdercoated would be great...black...
any pics of it installed?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_what is the dimensions of this thing? i don't have too much room as it is between my stock mani and radiator... 

The QuickFlow has been fitted to an A3 VR6 with Euro Rad support and there were no clearance issues with either the fans, or the hood. We have NOT fitted this to a Corrado, so we don't know.
The perpendicular measurements from the intake face of the head, to the outer most point of the plenum is 7.50".
The distance from the top of the head (not the valve cover) to the upper most point of the plenum is 3.00".
There were no issues with fitment or hood clearance.









***This was an OBDII car with TB on driver's side***
Hope that helps answer some questions.
We are taking pre-orders for the production of 10 that start next week. They will be produced as either OBDI or OBDII; TB on driver's or passenger's side.

_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_Looks real nice. Do you have any pictures of the internal runners? And of course any price estimate? 









Call or IM for pricing/availability.

Chris
C2
_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:19 PM 5-13-2005_


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 12:27 PM 5-13-2005_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

honest to god, ive been planning on making a vr manifold that used the entire lower runners welded up like that.
i was going to use a tube plenum still thouigh with a flat piece welded on to angle it up more towards the back of the car.
looks nice for sure man....
way to go


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Looks great Chris! Any idea what the plenum volume is?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

back to page 1


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (mikebobelak)*

i dunno about corrado fit- i was able to see one up close and personal this weekend- has to be the least room to work w/ out of all the vr combo's....6.5" from the head at cyl.#1 is right there-you have even less room when you get to cyl.#6, 7.5" would be a miracle, but this is just my opinion


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_i dunno about corrado fit- i was able to see one up close and personal this weekend- has to be the least room to work w/ out of all the vr combo's....6.5" from the head at cyl.#1 is right there-you have even less room when you get to cyl.#6, 7.5" would be a miracle, but this is just my opinion

coulnt you move the radiator foward a little, or to the side?
i had to do this to fit my boost piping in my mk2 and im running the huge radiator that the A/C cars came with


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Now FOR SALE in the FI classified forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1999185

OBDI or OBDII
TB on Driver's or Passenger's side...your choice.
C2


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:40 AM 5-20-2005_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

How about a little of this

















C2


----------



## quick A2 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_
mk2 gti with rallye rad support

I'de like to know too


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Chris, Quick question. Is the stock throttle cable long enough to use ,or do we need to source one?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_Chris, Quick question. Is the stock throttle cable long enough to use ,or do we need to source one? 

ALL C2 QuickFlow intakes utilizing the driver's side TB will be able to reuse the TB cable. This is true for OBDI and OBDII.

C2


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
ALL C2 QuickFlow intakes utilizing the driver's side TB will be able to reuse the TB cable. This is true for OBDI and OBDII.

C2
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Okay...we are now in FULL production..and able to fill your orders.
Please contact us with any questions, or if you would like to place an order.
Chris
C2


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

what about us. The mk4 guys


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (fvdub00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_what about us. The mk4 guys









I'm getting one put on my MKIV VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tekstepvr6 at 10:13 PM 6-11-2005_


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_
I'm getting one put on my MKIV VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by tekstepvr6 at 10:13 PM 6-11-2005_


so it will work then please let my know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_I'm getting one put on my MKIV VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by tekstepvr6 at 10:13 PM 6-11-2005_

Goes in on Tuesday June 14th.
C2


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

How about a 1.8T intake mani? Please?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_How about a 1.8T intake mani? Please?

Okay...we would love to work with the 1.8T guys on a QuickFlow for your fitment.

C2


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Updated Pictures








C2


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

I want mine with the sticker "not mounted yet". Gonna polish the snot outta it.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_I want mine with the sticker "not mounted yet". Gonna polish the snot outta it.









I'll send yours with the QuickFlow decal in the box so that you can put it on at your convenience.

C2


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (fvdub00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fvdub00* »_so it will work then please let my know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

MKIV Fitment 









Thanks Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Looks like another great product from C2!! Once I get my FMIC sorted out for the Kinetic kit, then i'll start working my way towards this, as well as Stg. II fueling kits.
C2 - You guys still giving away free t-shirts for the Kinetic turbo kit??


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (tekstepvr6)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what manifold and dp your using.















Frank


----------



## ShaggyVR6 (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (fvdub00)*

that mani looks sweet on the mkiv nice work!


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (fvdub00)*

ATP Exhaust Manifold and ATP 3" Downpipe


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (tekstepvr6)*

I guess mk3 3" downpipe will work on the mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (fvdub00)*

Yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (tekstepvr6)*

Get the kinetic manifold, it allows ou to utilize the ac with the turbo on! Plus, it looks a hell of alot better and is awesome quality http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yokomomma (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (procket2_8)*

Questions:
1) How much is this??
2) Any dyno charts yet? Dyno with your stage 1 and stage 2 would be nice.
3) Do I need to fabricate a throttle cable or are you making a complete kit that will bolt up easily?
4) Can the TB be mounted on either side?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (yokomomma)*

IM sent


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_
mk2 gti with rallye rad support

Yes


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Chris. It's been ages since I've been on the tex but looks like your putting out same awesome service. Question: I'm sure a lot of people will piggy back with the same issue with this intake along with every other short intake - how do we handle intercooler piping? For the folks that don't have fabricators around, we need a short runner intake & intercoolor plumbing kit.


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (HOTSKILLET98)*

I cant speak for Chris, but I do deal closely with him.
The intake is available with driver or passenger TB.

If you are going short runner chances are you can not avoid fabrication.
Most complete piping and intercooler kits are designed solely for OEM configurations with a specific turbo or supercharger.
Its definitely one of those instances where you have to be prepared to make the leap completely.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Technik Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Technik Motorsport* »_I cant speak for Chris, but I do deal closely with him.
The intake is available with driver or passenger TB.

If you are going short runner chances are you can not avoid fabrication.
Most complete piping and intercooler kits are designed solely for OEM configurations with a specific turbo or supercharger.
Its definitely one of those instances where you have to be prepared to make the leap completely.


To expand on what Matt is saying......"some" IC kits DON'T even fit the car without some fabrication








With our C2 QuickFlow the TB can be specified on either side to better provide a realistic layout for your IC piping.
We have found that the TB on the driver's side allows for FMIC piping to come up through the battery tray area, and right into the TB.
We are also planning to release several Air2Water IC's later this year....in an attempt to provide more options for FI equipped cars.
C2Motorsports


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*









If you put the throttle body on the passenger side then all you need it one new piece of pipe if you're already using the ATP style intercooler kit. You may even me able to just turn the piece that goes to the TB on the regular piping, then cut it. If you can get a current engine bay pic of Chris Green's car (BALLIN-AUDI) you'll see what i mean.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Technik Motorsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Technik Motorsport* »_Yes









beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Chris, is is the a disavantage to a square cross inlet vs a round one?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (HOTSKILLET98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOTSKILLET98* »_Chris, is is the a disavantage to a square cross inlet vs a round one?


Please help me to understand the Q...sorry, didn't follow









C2
The TB mounting plate is attached to round aluminum tubing that is then connected directly to the plenum....does that help??


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

I think he means the plenum itself. 
The 'quickflow' has a box shaped plenum where many others have a cylinder shaped plenum. He was wondering (as am I) if that was done for flow reasons, or just for fitment and to maximize volume, etc.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (leebro61)*

I think it would interesting to have it properly flow benched..? As well as a before and after dyno with the Turbo kit as well as a the supercharger kit. Having both test show air/fuel as well as HP and torq.
All using your fueling kit of course. Good results would go a long way in getting a person like my self to break open the credit card..


----------



## HOTSKILLET98 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_I think he means the plenum itself. 
The 'quickflow' has a box shaped plenum where many others have a cylinder shaped plenum. He was wondering (as am I) if that was done for flow reasons, or just for fitment and to maximize volume, etc.

Yeah what he said. Is round better than square? Why or why not?


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (HOTSKILLET98)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mk3 fitment = perfect








cant wait till this beast is done


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

i have you sc kit would this benefit me to getting it if so how would it benefit me hp wise?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (spooln6)*

From what little I know of log manifolds you will lose low end torq but gain a fair amount of top end HP.
Like in a different post I would like to see this put on a flow bench and compared to a stock manifold. As well as a before and after dyno runs with a SC kit as well as a turbo kit. For the money they go for it is only fair to document what it does.
But beyond HP it also simplifies the plumbing for intercooler kits. Do a Search under my profile and you will see how much pipping this manifold would get rid of.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Scooter98144)*

thanks again man you know alot of **** about this . i did here that obd 1 gets more hp out of the superchargers? is that true?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (spooln6)*

Well mine made 310hp with 12psi.. I wonder what it will do with 14 and 248 cams.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Scooter98144)*

did you lover your compression? what is done to you car?


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 










I just installed this manifold today, maybe you can answer a couple of questions. 
1) How did you bolt the oil dip stick back up? I can't see any way it would fit w/o having to fab up a bracket? (it did come with an extra "L" bracket... is that what its for?)
2) how did you route your throttle cable? 
3) How did you get your radiator fan to clear the throttle body? Mine is directly blocking it so it impossible to reinstall like stock.
thats all for now...







thanks.


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_
I just installed this manifold today, maybe you can answer a couple of questions. 
1) How did you bolt the oil dip stick back up? I can't see any way it would fit w/o having to fab up a bracket? 
CORRECT
(it did come with an extra "L" bracket... is that what its for?)
THATS THE FUEL RAIL HOLD DOWN
2) how did you route your throttle cable? 
OVER THE TOP - FAB'D A BRACKET
3) How did you get your radiator fan to clear the throttle body? Mine is directly blocking it so it impossible to reinstall like stock.
OOF
thats all for now...







thanks.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Technik Motorsport)*

wow, you guys make me want to do another VR6 turbo and scrap the current project.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Technik Motorsport)*

Thanks for the responses Technik Motorsport, BTW what does OOF mean?
All I have to say about the C2 manifold is that its WACK! Nothing was said in any of the other threads by C2 that there were fitment issues.







I know there are a lot of C2 nut swingers on here but when a company doesn't mention tha there is fabrication required I consider that misleading. 
C2 I'm awaitning your responses to my questions.


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_
Thanks for the responses Technik Motorsport, BTW what does OOF mean?
All I have to say about the C2 manifold is that its WACK! Nothing was said in any of the other threads by C2 that there were fitment issues.







I know there are a lot of C2 nut swingers on here but when a company doesn't mention tha there is fabrication required I consider that misleading. 
C2 I'm awaitning your responses to my questions.

just give me back that wastegate, that car aint goin nowhere


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_
Thanks for the responses Technik Motorsport, BTW what does OOF mean?
All I have to say about the C2 manifold is that its WACK! Nothing was said in any of the other threads by C2 that there were fitment issues.







I know there are a lot of C2 nut swingers on here but when a company doesn't mention tha there is fabrication required I consider that misleading. 
C2 I'm awaitning your responses to my questions.

Im sure the manifold will fit just fine.
Much like having to fabricate charge piping I dont think bending and drilling a couple pieces of stock is going to throw an entire project off the map.
There is a throttle cable support under the manifold, I decided not to use it.
There also is an OE mounting point for the dipstick tube.
I opted not to use that also.
There are space issues in our case. 
Placing a dipstick between the manifold and radiator support is just not an option.
The "oof" was in reference to your space issues with your throttle body.
What car is it your working on?


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Technik Motorsport)*

It isn't just the fact that some parts have to be fabricated to make the manifold work & fit correctly, but its the fact that NONE of that was mentioned in any of the threads... very misleading. I have heard a lot of good things about C2 on these boards so I would have "expected" them to at least make a remark or something saying that some modification is required to fit correctly. 
The car I'm speaking of is an MK3 GTI, its probably the second most common VW platform to turbo charge next to the MK3 Jetta, actually the two cars are almost identical in terms of the engine bay.
I only have the weekends to work on my cars due to my work schedule, when something like this happens its basically a waste of my time and that is unacceptable. 
I hope C2 has a solution for this, I mean maybe they just forgot to include the bracket for the throttle cable and a set of instructions detailing how to make the manifold fit with the US rad support or any type of instructions for that matter. I sure hope so cause I had planned on purchasing a 42# kit for my setup but now maybe I will go with EIP... we shall see.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (race-shop joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_
just give me back that wastegate, that car aint goin nowhere









don't sweat it, I got your wastegate on the way.


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (AlwaysInBoost)*

I think the cable bracket is already there.
It is on ours. Undernieth.
The dipstick support is there as well.
Its a bummer about the radiator fan fitment.
It might be time for a performance slimline.
Cleans up the view a bit anyhow.
Best of luck to you.
On another note,
An SRI is bound to require some sort of custom work.
The fact you are relocating the throttle body denotes its not a simple plug an play solution.
I think your better off contacting the vendor instead of inadvertently blowing the thread to pieces.
Cheers... have a Bass on me -








Youll get it squared away


_Modified by Technik Motorsport at 8:59 PM 7-5-2005_


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Technik Motorsport)*

Thanks for the advise Technik. Please don't take this the wrong way but I don't consider stating plain obvious facts as "blowing this thread to pieces". Anyone who is interested in this manifold should be fully aware what is involved with the installation... I know I would be. As an example earlier in this thread I asked the question (twice) what happens to the oil dipstick tube, and the response was "it stays in the same location". Then as a follow up I asked if it bolted to the lower manifold like stock and no response was given. 
This may seem like no big deal but if your dipstick tube were to pop out of the oil pan while driving you could be in a world of trouble. There has got to be a reason why VW went to the trouble of placing a bolt there. Besides as consumers we need to be aware of things like this which is why I felt it necessary to make a post.
My wording may sound harsh but it isn't meant to be that way, I'm just on a fact finding mission after spending $600.00 for a bolt in manifold








BTW, If I had your resources/skills I wouldn't sweat it either, you do some pretty amazing things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by AlwaysInBoost at 10:28 PM 7-5-2005_


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (AlwaysInBoost)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Technik Motorsport)*

We are now back from the Holiday weekend, and are anxious to help our customers in anyway possible.
Please feel free to contact me personally, and I will do my best to help you work through the situation.
Chris
C2


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
With our C2 QuickFlow the TB can be specified on either side to better provide a realistic layout for your IC piping.
We have found that the TB on the driver's side allows for FMIC piping to come up through the battery tray area, and right into the TB.
C2Motorsports

Here's a quick scenario for C2, if you were to use the QuickFlow with the Kinetic Turbo kit to fabricate your own FMIC, which side would you place the TB on? Passenger vs. Drivers side. 
Cheers


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_Thanks for the advise Technik. Please don't take this the wrong way but I don't consider stating plain obvious facts as "blowing this thread to pieces". Anyone who is interested in this manifold should be fully aware what is involved with the installation... I know I would be. As an example earlier in this thread I asked the question (twice) what happens to the oil dipstick tube, and the response was "it stays in the same location". Then as a follow up I asked if it bolted to the lower manifold like stock and no response was given. 
This may seem like no big deal but if your dipstick tube were to pop out of the oil pan while driving you could be in a world of trouble. There has got to be a reason why VW went to the trouble of placing a bolt there. Besides as consumers we need to be aware of things like this which is why I felt it necessary to make a post.
My wording may sound harsh but it isn't meant to be that way, I'm just on a fact finding mission after spending $600.00 for a bolt in manifold








BTW, If I had your resources/skills I wouldn't sweat it either, you do some pretty amazing things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by AlwaysInBoost at 10:28 PM 7-5-2005_

if you can't handle minor mods then go back to stock
I have an Atp intake and it required some work, you can't expect any less with parts like this


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (therealvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *therealvrt* »_
if you can't handle minor mods then go back to stock
I have an Atp intake and it required some work, you can't expect any less with parts like this









I would expect that with something from ATP... but with the rep that C2 has I didn't. Its not like Im saying everything *should* fit perfectly, its just that NONE of the fitment issues were addressed in any of the threads even thought some of the questions were asked specifically.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (AlwaysInBoost)*

I want to take a moment to thank AlwaysInBoost for relaying to me the circumstances of his install. It has motivated us to go back and look at the testing we did while manufacturing this manifold; and revisit the feedback that we have received from the users that have installed thier manifolds.
I have found that the resources that C2Motorsports employed have NOT effectively relayed all the issues to us. I will make some corrections/updates to the description of the Quickflow based on our findings.
I want to again thank AlwaysInBoost for bringing these issues to light, it is this information that allows me to do better in the future for our customers.
Chris
C2

*UPDATE:*
Please find the following effective immediately in regards to the C2 QuickFlow intake manifold.
**There is some fabrication that is necessary with certain installations** This can include, but not limited to the following.
1. On OBDI and OBDII cars with the European Rad support installed, there are no obstruction issues with the TB when mounted on the Driver's side.
2. ALL QuickFlow manifolds have now been manufactured to accept both the OBDI and the OBDII Throttle Bodies.
3. When installing the C2 QuickFlow manifold, the oil dipstick tube will NOT attach to the lower intake as it does in stock form. C2Motorsports is in the process of providing an acceptable bracket for this.
4. When installing the C2 QuickFlow manifold with the TB on the passenger side, there is NOT an issue with Throttle cable length.
5. When installing the C2 QuickFlow manifold with the TB on the Driver's side, the following must be understood. In order to use the stock length cable, the cable will need to be mounted to the top of the end take; the use of the provided throttle cable bracket is NOT possible without lengthening the cable.**ALL new QuickFlow manifolds will have the updated throttle cable bracket that allows for the use of the stock throttle cable**

We will continue to listen to our customers, and make appropriate changes to our products for the future. If there is anything in addition to the list I have outlined above, please feel free to bring it to out attention so that we may address it.
Thank you again for your support, we look forward to working with the VeeDub community throughout the future.
If you are coming to Waterfest, stop by and say hi








Chris
C2



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:30 PM 7-9-2005_


----------



## Henric (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

Tryed fitting mine today did not go so well, i tought this was a bolt on product but i think i have my self to blame on that part. if some one is looking for a bolt on this is not the right thing for you.
well my problems is that the a/c pipes is in the way for the TB and i need some cutting in the fan house to even get it in place so i can screw it on the head.
plus i need to make a fitting for the oil stick, the tb cable and the stock secondary air pump does not have any hloe to screw in the head.
pics:
Here you can se that the intake is not in place and that it needs cutting in the fan house.
























//Henric


_Modified by Henric at 8:38 PM 7-11-2005_


----------



## OrionShadow (May 14, 2004)

saw the manifold in person at WF, looks great.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (OrionShadow)*

We have 10 of the ****NEW-AND-IMPROVED**** C2 QuickFlow manifolds in production, and are accepting pre orders.
Thanks to constructive feedback from users of the Ver. 1 QuickFlow, we have implemented some design changes to address some of the minor previous issues.
New Design Includes:
1. TB cable bracket is mounted on the top side of the end tank allowing for stock TB cable use. Technik Motorsport http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2. The TB flange now extends farther back away from the NA rad support, so as not to come in contact with it. Euro Rad is still okay.
3. Dipstick 'stand-off' bracket is included in order to secure the Oil Dipstick since you cannot reattach to upper manifold. Requires slight trimming of sheet metal.
We feel that the newest design changes further increased the "value" of our QuickFlow in bringing it closer to a true "bolt-on" product. We want to further thank each and every Ver. 1 QuickFlow user for thier feedback, which has allowed us to do better for the future.
C2Motorsports


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBteknic (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (nypassat16v)*

So there is no need for this on an N/A spec vr6 correct?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (DUBteknic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBteknic* »_So there is no need for this on an N/A spec vr6 correct?


wrong- na applications have gains from sri manifolds as well, we have dyno sheets that dismiss the myths about sri's- on an obd2 *2.0* we saw a 10hp gain to the wheels w/ *NO* tq loss, mind you this was on an unmodded car! i dont have numbers for the vr but i seriously dont think you can go wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
come to think of it- *ALL 4 *of my cars run sri's and only one of them is fi, so i say go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBteknic (Nov 2, 2001)

*Re: (hkk735)*

So what needs to be done for this to work on an NA spec MKIV Vr6. How do you disable the rotory change over valve. What other plumbing and hoses and or lines need to be extended modified and what not.


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (DUBteknic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBteknic* »_So what needs to be done for this to work on an NA spec MKIV Vr6. How do you disable the rotory change over valve. What other plumbing and hoses and or lines need to be extended modified and what not.

Since the vaariable unit in the MKIV 12v intake isnt part of a feedback circuit, you can plug the vacuum line.
Leave the solenoid intact but cap off the vacuum line.
As long as the ECU sees the solenid, its happy.
So far as other modifications, im sure Chris would be happy to help you with that information.
They have a MKIV outfitted with this intake manifold.
Running boost with no MIL lit.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

are there any pictures of where all the vacuum hoses need to go? stock fpr ect. . .


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

There are a handful of vac ports on the manifold.
Use what you need and plug what you dont.
They wont be stock locations, youll need to source the barbs per application.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (DUBteknic)*

Why would you do this to an NA mk4? You need that intake switchover for better low rpm power.
Below is a 12v vr6 in a mk3, with dsr 256 cams and chip, using the stock intake manifold. See how the torque under 3500rpms is kinda low:









Now look at this dyno of a mk4 12v vr6, with the dsr 256 cams and chip, with the stock plastic intake manifold that has the rpm switchover point. 








See how peak tq is reached at only 3000rpms, while the other dyno doesn't see peak tq until 4000rpms.



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:49 PM 10-1-2005_


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

Both using stock camshafts?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Technik Motorsport)*

*Edited my above post using two cars both with dsr 256 cams and chip. Both from DSRs website.


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (C2Motorsports)*

I hear what your getting at.
SRI typically will not help low end.
Sometimes will hinder performance down low.
You have to take into consideration people who build a performance powerplant wont be looking for across the board power.
Its physically impossible.
They are built to perform in a specific power range.
What I dont think is apples to apples: MKIII vs MKIV dyno plots.
They may share NEARLY identical power plants.
The issues that come into play more than the variable intake:
The MKIV is a higher compression 12V 
The MKIV has the benifit of programming thats constantly altered by a wideband 02 Sensor.
Once the MKIII is in open loop @ WOT its all table programming and ignition feedback.
The mixture is no longer a monitored item.
I think the ony way to draw a dyno based conclusion is to fit a MKIII with a variable from a MKIV.
In theory a variable will help torque low down if its restricting the runners where the engine needs a little help.
Then again so will a half compression point. 



_Modified by Technik Motorsport at 2:45 PM 10-1-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Technik Motorsport)*

mk3 vr6s with Schrick Manifolds flow better down low and up top. Some people don't like the switchover on that manifold though, because its a little crazy. Big power dip in the middle. 
My point is, I used to have a 24v vr6 with the switchover and wouldn't give that up on that car unless it was to make way for a turbo and a lot more power. 
I think some nice DSR 256s and chip would be a lot better purchase than the short runner.


----------



## Technik Motorsport (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars ([email protected])*

Agreed
The SRI should be mated with a setup built to rev Naturally Aspirated or a forced induction vehicle.
A car with 256's isnt designed to rev. Its designed to make midrange power.
Hopefully people purchasing a 700$ SRI manifold will have some understanding as to why they feel its neccesary in their particular setup. 
I think too many people buy performance parts because someone else has them or think they look cool.
I think you understand my previous point as well.
You cant compare a 12V VR MKIII to MKIV and make conclusions based off the individual dynos
Even the chip programs are completely different, tailored to the design of the OE boltons.
For the record, the 24v intake is a completely different execution of the 12V MKIV intake manifold.
The 24V model is designed to perform, and does.



_Modified by Technik Motorsport at 3:37 PM 10-1-2005_


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (Technik Motorsport)*

how much for this now still the 699 you having it on sale anytime soon? you have any in stock


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (spooln6)*

wow back from the dead


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports: QuickFlow Manifold for Turbo Cars (sinisterh22a)*

yeah but now i have money to get this


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Current Retail: $749.00


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

this manifold polishes up really nice too. 








this is NOT how they come. i did this myself.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_this manifold polishes up really nice too. 


yup- they really do... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
here is mine.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*

wow looks good i would like to powder coat mine black did you use the i gasket from south performance


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (spooln6)*

Do they make these for the R32?


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

I emailed c2 for pictures of this manifold with the tb on the passenger side, but never got a response. Anyone have any pictures?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_I emailed c2 for pictures of this manifold with the tb on the passenger side, but never got a response. Anyone have any pictures?

shoot me a PM if your interested. I had a lot of trial in error on making it perfect


----------

